# budgies nails



## jsantos (Mar 31, 2017)

hey i’m trying to trim my budgies nails but her nails are black what that means ??


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Depending on the color mutation of the bird, some will have darker nails than others and that is normal but it does make them more difficult to trim because it is harder to see the vein and you do not want to trim it too short to cause bleeding. If you are not comfortable trimming them please take her to a vet that can trim them for you. If a budgie normally has light nails where you can easily see the vein and you start to see dark spots on the nails it could be an indication of a liver problem.


----------



## jsantos (Mar 31, 2017)

thanks cody ! just making sure was normal color


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be very careful not to cut the blood vessel that runs through the nail. Have you cut budgies' nails previously?
Please ake sure you have styptic powder or corn starch right on hand when you trim the nails, just in case you accidentally do clip one too short. *


----------



## jsantos (Mar 31, 2017)

FaeryBee yes i have cut their nails before when they was young previous budgies i used to have and i use povidone iodine solution in case they hurt they self or cut their self


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Styptic Powder or Corn Starch is used to stop bleeding. A budgie can bleed out very quickly from a nail that is cut too short.*


----------

